# RICOH SG 3110DN Error SC 20000



## Cobra12513 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello Everyone, 

So i buy a brand new RICOH SG 3110DN then i get my SAWGRASS INK a couple weeks later, i install it the INK, turn my printer ON and all i get is the !ALERT LED on RED Flashing on the screen SC (20000) Power Off On, Call Service if error reoccurs... SO SAD! New to this stuff and i get a bad printer and NOW i might not even be able to used that INK... So mad right now!!!

Please if anyone can help me figure this out

Thank You


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Call the vendor you got the printer from.


----------



## mikep2220 (Jun 8, 2013)

Had the same problem check out this video 

Ricoh SG 3110DN Printer: Clear a 28212 Error - YouTube


----------



## Jack Wang (Jun 25, 2014)

Did you solved it?


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

mikep2220 said:


> Had the same problem check out this video
> 
> Ricoh SG 3110DN Printer: Clear a 28212 Error - YouTube


So did you have the SC 20000 error and watching and following the video for another code fixed the SC 20000 error? Thanks


----------



## cimbian (Jul 15, 2019)

Cobra12513 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> So i buy a brand new RICOH SG 3110DN then i get my SAWGRASS INK a couple weeks later, i install it the INK, turn my printer ON and all i get is the !ALERT LED on RED Flashing on the screen SC (20000) Power Off On, Call Service if error reoccurs... SO SAD! New to this stuff and i get a bad printer and NOW i might not even be able to used that INK... So mad right now!!!
> 
> ...


This is what the service manual says:
"The maintenance motor is not in the home position." (see attached screenshot.

Hope it helps when you contact the vendor.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Try cleaning the encoder strip. Just a couple of light wipes with a microfibre cloth (such as those used for glasses and screen protectors) should do it. Videos available on YouTube.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

cimbian said:


> This is what the service manual says:
> "The maintenance motor is not in the home position." (see attached screenshot.
> 
> Hope it helps when you contact the vendor.


Thanks for the reply, I have searched for a copy of the Service Manual and can't find a source, can you tell me where you got your copy? Thanks again


----------



## cimbian (Jul 15, 2019)

https://smpcshop.com/


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

Well to report back so that this may help someone in the future. I have the Sawgrass SG 800 printer and I was getting the error code SC 20000 which means The maintenance motor is not in the home position.

I tried all the fixes listed above, cleaning the encoder strip, etc, nothing worked for me. So I removed the right side of the printer to get a look at the maintenance motor thinking maybe it just needed a turn to get it going or get it back into position. 

To my surprize, I found that the maintenance motor sensor had come loose and was just hanging there and not actually allowing the maintenance motor to get info from the sensor on its position. There are 4 small plastic tabs that hold the sensor in place and 3 of the tabs were broken. I put the sensor back in place and temporally used super glue to hold it in position. 

I turned the printer back one and the error code SC 20000 went away and the printer started right up and is working fine. I noticed the sensor had the marking "Sharp 173" on it and I Googled that info and located the sensor online and ordered one which came to $8 including shipping.

So in my case, the error code SC 20000 was because of the sensor tabs were broken and the sensor had moved to the mounting location. Putting the sensor back in place has fixed my problem and the printer is working. Here is the link for the replacement sensor.

https://www.digikey.com/product-detail/en/sharp-socle-technology/GP1S173LCS2F/1855-1016-ND/4103808


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks phototec. Its always good to have a follow up on these things. By the way, I have a copy of the Ricoh service manual and can provide you with a link if you PM me.


----------



## phototec (May 11, 2008)

webtrekker said:


> Thanks phototec. Its always good to have a follow up on these things. By the way, I have a copy of the Ricoh service manual and can provide you with a link if you PM me.


Well, I was celebrating a little early after fixing the broken sensor. now the printer will not work and I am getting an error code SC 20502.

Looks like I could really use a copy of the service manual, how do I PM you?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

phototec said:


> webtrekker said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks phototec. Its always good to have a follow up on these things. By the way, I have a copy of the Ricoh service manual and can provide you with a link if you PM me.
> ...


Ah, apologies, but it seems the forum rules do not allow me to provide you with a link to download this manual. 

Sorry for that. You can, of course, buy the download from the site mentioned in a previous post.


----------



## dulcereneem (Jan 28, 2020)

hello could it be solved?
it seems to me the same erros sc 20000 and makes a strange noise


----------



## DaveAspi (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi,

i have the same issue. I have error code SC 20000. I have taken off the right side to view the maintainence motor and it is in place. The issue is with the white wheel to the right of the motor. It is not turning. The belt is still moving round but the wheel is not turning and it emits a loud drilling sound.


----------



## DaveAspi (Oct 4, 2020)

i have the same issue. I have error code SC 20000. I have taken off the right side to view the maintainence motor and it is in place. The issue is with the white wheel to the right of the motor. It is not turning. The belt is still moving round but the wheel is not turning and it emits a loud drilling sound.
[/QUOTE]

On closer inspection and after removing the wheel unit (circled in green), the wheel is free to turn once it is unhoused from its position. So what ever this wheel unit is attached to is preventing it from turning and thus causing my error (20000). Can anyone please advise as my talents are now exhausted and if i delve further i fear i won't be able to complete the maintainence.


----------



## trowe2007 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hello my sawgrass 800 has this same problem since March 2020. Did you get yours fixed? I NEEX HELP!!!



DaveAspi said:


> i have the same issue. I have error code SC 20000. I have taken off the right side to view the maintainence motor and it is in place. The issue is with the white wheel to the right of the motor. It is not turning. The belt is still moving round but the wheel is not turning and it emits a loud drilling sound.


On closer inspection and after removing the wheel unit (circled in green), the wheel is free to turn once it is unhoused from its position. So what ever this wheel unit is attached to is preventing it from turning and thus causing my error (20000). Can anyone please advise as my talents are now exhausted and if i delve further i fear i won't be able to complete the maintainence.

View attachment 271425

[/QUOTE]


----------



## trowe2007 (Jun 6, 2020)

I have EC 20000 since March. Help please!!!!

QUOTE="phototec, post: 4439765, member: 44159"]
Well to report back so that this may help someone in the future. I have the Sawgrass SG 800 printer and I was getting the error code SC 20000 which means The maintenance motor is not in the home position.

I tried all the fixes listed above, cleaning the encoder strip, etc, nothing worked for me. So I removed the right side of the printer to get a look at the maintenance motor thinking maybe it just needed a turn to get it going or get it back into position.

To my surprize, I found that the maintenance motor sensor had come loose and was just hanging there and not actually allowing the maintenance motor to get info from the sensor on its position. There are 4 small plastic tabs that hold the sensor in place and 3 of the tabs were broken. I put the sensor back in place and temporally used super glue to hold it in position.

I turned the printer back one and the error code SC 20000 went away and the printer started right up and is working fine. I noticed the sensor had the marking "Sharp 173" on it and I Googled that info and located the sensor online and ordered one which came to $8 including shipping.

So in my case, the error code SC 20000 was because of the sensor tabs were broken and the sensor had moved to the mounting location. Putting the sensor back in place has fixed my problem and the printer is working. Here is the link for the replacement sensor.

GP1S173LCS2F SHARP/Socle Technology | Sensors, Transducers | DigiKey
[/QUOTE]


----------



## klove_01 (Dec 8, 2021)

phototec said:


> Well to report back so that this may help someone in the future. I have the Sawgrass SG 800 printer and I was getting the error code SC 20000 which means The maintenance motor is not in the home position.
> 
> I tried all the fixes listed above, cleaning the encoder strip, etc, nothing worked for me. So I removed the right side of the printer to get a look at the maintenance motor thinking maybe it just needed a turn to get it going or get it back into position.
> 
> ...


This was exactly my issue.
I have an Aficio SG 2100N printer.
It had all of a sudden start making this noise whereas something seems to be off track and then the system gave an !ALERT LED on RED Flashing on the screen SC (20000) Power Off On.

I went to the internet to find what maybe the possible cause and came across this forums.

After reading though the comments and seeing that the error is "The maintenance motor is not in the home position." and saw images here of some of the issue you guys were having. 

I opened the right side of my printer and sure enough the maintenance motor sensor had came a loose and was hanging which prevented the maintenance motor from running properly as shown in #10 comments above. I attached it back, but it is still very loosen and can eventually cause this problem again. I did not buy a new sensor as he did above. If it happens again I will put glue on it to hold it in place. But the good news is that it is working now. 










However now I'm dealing with the issue the Ink Collector unit is full after all of this, so now I have to replace it.


----------



## klove_01 (Dec 8, 2021)

klove_01 said:


> This was exactly my issue.
> I have an Aficio SG 2100N printer.
> It had all of a sudden start making this noise whereas something seems to be off track and then the system gave an !ALERT LED on RED Flashing on the screen SC (20000) Power Off On.
> 
> ...


Forgot to say...thank you guys for adding this information here as it really helped me because I paid quite pretty amount of money for this printer and I'm sure this information will help others as it did for me.


----------



## Hhayescustomdesigns (9 mo ago)

phototec said:


> Well to report back so that this may help someone in the future. I have the Sawgrass SG 800 printer and I was getting the error code SC 20000 which means The maintenance motor is not in the home position.
> 
> I tried all the fixes listed above, cleaning the encoder strip, etc, nothing worked for me. So I removed the right side of the printer to get a look at the maintenance motor thinking maybe it just needed a turn to get it going or get it back into position.
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have a video showing how to replace it?


----------



## Hhayescustomdesigns (9 mo ago)

Never mind, I just saw the clip…lol. Mine doesn’t appear to be broken but I am going to order one. When I held it down my printer began working again.
Thank you!


----------

